

Auto-format and share your json - jsonifier - warz
http://jsonifier.com

======
colinwarren
It looks great, but its error handling could be improved. When I forgot to
copy a bracket, it emptied the text box and gave me a generic error message.
It would be helpful if it could at least give a line number for the error, and
refill the text box. Also, putting "jsonifier" or something in front of the
title would be great. When I have 15-20 tabs open, I only see 5-6 characters
of the title, and "auto-f" doesn't allow for me to easily switch to something.

Other than that, it looks like a useful service, and well done.

